# UAE visa



## Caribcat59 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have left Dubai on December 1st after finishing a one year contract but my employer has still not cancelled my visa or paid me all of my contracted entitlements. Does anyone know whether it is illegal for the employer to wait so long before cancelling a visa? What is the maximum time frame that is permitted? And does anyone know when they have to pay you as well? I was working for a local company and not a free zone company btw?


----------



## AnjulaMalshan (Jul 17, 2013)

Have you Signed the Cancellation Documents? Or else you have went without notifying them ?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I think the visa is automatically cancelled if you've been out of the country for six months but I don't know about your labour card.


----------



## Chocoya (Dec 9, 2013)

Caribcat59 said:


> I have left Dubai on December 1st after finishing a one year contract but my employer has still not cancelled my visa or paid me all of my contracted entitlements. Does anyone know whether it is illegal for the employer to wait so long before cancelling a visa? What is the maximum time frame that is permitted? And does anyone know when they have to pay you as well? I was working for a local company and not a free zone company btw?


Have you already handed your employer the signed clearance papers from the bank, credit card company etc? And, have you signed your clearance papers from the company? If so, then you are cleared. It is their job to escort you to the airport where they will cancel your visa. If this wasn't done, then you are still legally on an employment visa here. Certainly, I would not leave the country with a promise of final payment "soon" - "soon" may well be a long way off, if ever!!!!! Into which bank did they promise to make you final payout? You need to speak to them immediately to ensure all the necessary paperwork has been done. You don't want to suddenly find yourself on a "ban" because they did not do their paperwork!!!!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Chocoya said:


> Have you already handed your employer the signed clearance papers from the bank, credit card company etc? And, have you signed your clearance papers from the company? If so, then you are cleared. It is their job to escort you to the airport where they will cancel your visa. If this wasn't done, then you are still legally on an employment visa here. Certainly, I would not leave the country with a promise of final payment "soon" - "soon" may well be a long way off, if ever!!!!! Into which bank did they promise to make you final payout? You need to speak to them immediately to ensure all the necessary paperwork has been done. You don't want to suddenly find yourself on a "ban" because they did not do their paperwork!!!!


I'm sorry but NO! In my 10 years here and of having changed jobs 5 times - have NEVER had to produce clearance letters from banks etc, nor has company had to escort to airport etc - this isn't done anymore.

The company can cancel the visa remotely - my husbands company did this, 8 months after he'd left!!!! Only when he came back over Christmas did he hand in his EID card and get his final payment and only then did they stamp 'cancelled' in his passport on the visa - this AFTER he'd come in on a visit visa.

If it's a government company - rules don't apply - they do what they want.

ETA: Final payments are usually given by cheque, not bank transfer and banks are NOT allowed to freeze accounts anymore.


----------



## Chocoya (Dec 9, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> I'm sorry but NO! In my 10 years here and of having changed jobs 5 times - have NEVER had to produce clearance letters from banks etc, nor has company had to escort to airport etc - this isn't done anymore.
> 
> The company can cancel the visa remotely - my husbands company did this, 8 months after he'd left!!!! Only when he came back over Christmas did he hand in his EID card and get his final payment and only then did they stamp 'cancelled' in his passport on the visa - this AFTER he'd come in on a visit visa.
> 
> ...


When I changed jobs 3 years ago, I had to produce clearance letters from banks, diet card company etc before they would give me my final payment - paid into a bank account only. Then, I was taken to the airport and visa was cancelled then. I did work for government institution so maybe the rules re different - that I don't know.


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

Chocoholic said:


> I'm sorry but NO! In my 10 years here and of having changed jobs 5 times - have NEVER had to produce clearance letters from banks etc, nor has company had to escort to airport etc - this isn't done anymore. The company can cancel the visa remotely - my husbands company did this, 8 months after he'd left!!!! Only when he came back over Christmas did he hand in his EID card and get his final payment and only then did they stamp 'cancelled' in his passport on the visa - this AFTER he'd come in on a visit visa. If it's a government company - rules don't apply - they do what they want. ETA: Final payments are usually given by cheque, not bank transfer and banks are NOT allowed to freeze accounts anymore.


I did not know banks aren't allowed to freeze accounts anymore. Good to keep in mind.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Chocoholic said:


> I'm sorry but NO! In my 10 years here and of having changed jobs 5 times - have NEVER had to produce clearance letters from banks etc, nor has company had to escort to airport etc - this isn't done anymore. The company can cancel the visa remotely - my husbands company did this, 8 months after he'd left!!!! Only when he came back over Christmas did he hand in his EID card and get his final payment and only then did they stamp 'cancelled' in his passport on the visa - this AFTER he'd come in on a visit visa. If it's a government company - rules don't apply - they do what they want. ETA: Final payments are usually given by cheque, not bank transfer and banks are NOT allowed to freeze accounts anymore.


I still think residency is cancelled automatically if you are out of the country for six months or more. Canceling the labor card is another matter.


----------



## Caribcat59 (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks for all the responses but I want to know if I can threaten the company with reporting them to Ministry of Labour and also Immigration for not paying me what is due and also not cancelling my visa. They presented me with a form for canceling the visa but I refused to sign it as one part of the form was a declaration that I had received all entitlements, which I obviously had not.


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

Caribcat59 said:


> Thanks for all the responses but I want to know if I can threaten the company with reporting them to Ministry of Labour and also Immigration for not paying me what is due and also not cancelling my visa. They presented me with a form for canceling the visa but I refused to sign it as one part of the form was a declaration that I had received all entitlements, which I obviously had not.


I had same fears when I left company last year. Once signed the final settlement was in my bank account within 3 days.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Caribcat59 said:


> Thanks for all the responses but I want to know if I can threaten the company with reporting them to Ministry of Labour and also Immigration for not paying me what is due and also not cancelling my visa. They presented me with a form for canceling the visa but I refused to sign it as one part of the form was a declaration that I had received all entitlements, which I obviously had not.


Once you sign the form, you've said you've received the money. I think MoL would say not to sign till you do. Only you can know if you trust them.


----------



## Caribcat59 (Nov 9, 2012)

Still haven't been paid and now the company is saying that they need me to send them my passport to have my visa cancelled (before I will be paid). But I haven't signed any forms for cancellation. And I now don't trust them with my passport in any case. It would not surprise me if they conveniently lose it to prevent me working elsewhere. Plus they probably still will not pay me. Is there any authority that I can report them to if I am no longer in the UAE?


----------

